# i need a recipe for MP beer soap with flat beer! help!



## huffychick

I am aware that beer soap is typically made CP. however, I know there HAS to be a quicker way.  I am seeking a recipe that will have beer soap ready to use within a week.  I will be using hemp oil MP base.  I am simply looking to make a beer soap with will have the benefits of beer for your skin, not necessarily the smell or color. If anyone has tried it and have been successful, please help me out! Thanks!!


----------



## Bann51

Check out this old post: http://straightrazorplace.com/soaps-creams/63271-beer-soap.html
Then look at http://www.thebeersoapcompany.com
You might get some ideas from these two sites that can help you. Since the top one is a forum that has a beer thread you might be able to get some help from them as well.  
"Happy ale to you until we meet again"  I just couldn't help that.


----------



## Crombie

Beer does not work in MP soap.  The quantity you would be able to add to the base without compromising it would be so little that you would not even know the beer is in it.  You can use beer to make a rebatch soap - and there are places online that you can purchase rebatch soap (CP or HP).


----------



## Honey B

I NEED TO KNOW A RECIPE FOR BEER IN:arrow: HP SOAP MAKING, PLEASE???:!:


----------



## Stakie

Maybe this will help for M&P?
http://www.aussiesoapsupplies.com.a...t-pour-soap-recipes/honey-ale-beer-soaps.html


----------



## huffychick

my next option is hot process because it is supposed to be quicker than cold process.  i've been reading books about it, but it seems quite confusing.  i need to know all the ingredients i need to order very soon because i have only used MP bases...i think i will TRY a small batch of MP with beer, but i'm not expecting a great result.  I'll post it later.  i guess i will have to go to the hot process forum for additional help. thanks for the advice everyone!  wish i could still do it with melt and pour but thats okay!!


----------



## judymoody

Honey B said:


> I NEED TO KNOW A RECIPE FOR BEER IN:arrow: HP SOAP MAKING, PLEASE???:!:



Any CP recipe can be adapted for hot process.  Substitute beer for part of your water and you're good to go.


----------



## lsg

Here is a tutorial on how to make cp beer soap, just bring the soap to trace in the crockpot and cook until gelled.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfbmeZuWwuY[/ame]


----------



## Crombie

*Beer Soap*

You might want to go to the HP or CP board for more information.


----------

